# Laticrete Hydo Ban & pre-sloped shower pans



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Will the liquid stick to it?


Better flood test it.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Good question. I would say yes as long as it was bare without the vapor barrier.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Also, if I'm building a niche, I'd prefer some flexibility built in. If there's any movement, I'd want to joints not to stress crack.

I'll stick with my NobleSealant-type stuff. I _know _it won't leak!


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep the liquid membrane sticks nicely to kerdi board if that's what yer asking........I fold(by scoring the back and breaking) the top and bottom corners ,then installed with a slight preslope and cut in the sides on top of the first piece.....then waterproof front and sides.....I suppose that using kerdifix in side joints would be double the pleasure.....thumbsup


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Also, if I'm building a niche, I'd prefer some flexibility built in. If there's any movement, I'd want to joints not to stress crack.
> 
> I'll stick with my NobleSealant-type stuff. I _know _it won't leak!


that sums it up, how much is it worth (in this case $20) to limit your liability on a job after you leave.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my verdict, Laticrete niches officially SUCK for me.. Yesterday I had to once again do something extra .. I'm sticking with noble like before.. Screw this


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> Here's my verdict, Laticrete niches officially SUCK for me.. Yesterday I had to once again do something extra .. I'm sticking with noble like before.. Screw this


What are the differences between the two?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nobel niches are made the right size. Laticrete niches are to fragile also.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Henry is throwing darts at a print out of your FB pic right now.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol.. He should know by know that I bleed blue, but that in also too smart to know when something works for me and when it doesn't.. He knows I'm brutally honest also


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

So Orlando what don't you like about the pans? I just did a rough in last week with my first. Really easy to work with, just cut and bed it, the waterproof it. 

So much faster than any other the membranes.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with that. Pretty standard, no nothing out of this world. They took the orange idea and painted it green, that's a plus. The drains do need adapters, that I don't like..


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I was reading in the install manual that California requires an abs drain. I do not know if you are having to use a pvc to abs adaptor, but it doesn't require anything but glue for pvc.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JHC said:


> I was reading in the install manual that California requires an abs drain. I do not know if you are having to use a pvc to abs adaptor, but it doesn't require anything but glue for pvc.


A PVC to ABS adapter is glue.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Then I don't see where he would need an adaptor unless it was an odd drain size. I had some heartbreaking news today. I may have to rip this pan in the pic above out. Apparently the county I am installing in hasn't approved laticrete drains. Same for schluter. :sad:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's lame.. The adapters in talking about is the size difference in the pipes


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

JHC said:


> Then I don't see where he would need an adaptor unless it was an odd drain size. I had some heartbreaking news today. I may have to rip this pan in the pic above out. Apparently the county I am installing in hasn't approved laticrete drains. Same for schluter. :sad:


That's ridiculous......I couldn't imagine working with so many stipulations. Good thing though,to keep the pros doing the job ........but man.......crazy


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

JHC said:


> Then I don't see where he would need an adaptor unless it was an odd drain size. I had some heartbreaking news today. I may have to rip this pan in the pic above out. Apparently the county I am installing in hasn't approved laticrete drains. Same for schluter. :sad:


I had an issue with the Wedi system once with a plumbing inspector, I called my supplier (who called Wedi) and faxed over the technical data and then it was approved. 

Unless you have a jerk for an inspector, I can't see you having to tear all that out.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Look guys, I don't know how far you guys let things get out of hands before you light a match... Screw that ! .. Common guys doing things right to me sometimes means not dealing with permits, water/flood tests and all that other nonsense. Or maybe I'm just not rich and wealthy enough to rip up showers, and redo one after another because of an inspector. I think sometimes you guys just look for trouble. Just do your job, you guys make this like religion, you will not go to hell for not having it inspected.. Be smart, don't over kill it


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Sure thing Cheech... :laughing::laughing::no::shutup:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

See, Todd gets it..


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> Look guys, I don't know how far you guys let things get out of hands before you light a match... Screw that ! .. Common guys doing things right to me sometimes means not dealing with permits, water/flood tests and all that other nonsense. Or maybe I'm just not rich and wealthy enough to rip up showers, and redo one after another because of an inspector. I think sometimes you guys just look for trouble. Just do your job, you guys make this like religion, you will not go to hell for not having it inspected.. Be smart, don't over kill it


Trust me I avoid anything that I can't control on my jobs, including inspectors when ever possible. This wasn't one of those times. 

I like the system, and think its the easiest I have used. I have been painting for a lot of years so applying hydro ban to spec isn't an issue for me. Haven't had the chance to use Wedi yet, but will spec it first chance I get. 

Waiting to hear back from the laticrete rep on this one. They want to see an ansi stamp on this drain thou.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Of your rep doesn't answer fast give Henry a call. Send him your info and question, and especially let him knew about your rep if he didn't take care of you.. Believe me it will not happen again.. I will send him an email so he can check out this issue. I hope you get this resolved..

[email protected]


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Orlando. :thumbsup:


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Set the floor today, laticrete got the approvals that the county inspections wanted.


----------

